# Purposed Tpu Wcg Team Live meeting



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 28, 2013)

So I was thinking the other day, how cool would it be to be able to talk with and discuss team ideal and matters live among ourselves. Foe example when we have a contest, would it be nice to have a live meeting about it and get the ball rolling. Or discuss other team mates accomplishments, maybe just hangout and chat with other team mates. So I was throwing this out there for the team to decide on. Should this be something we try out? I sent out a few pms on this and got a good response from it. Also my original ideal was to use Google hangouts but there maybe some who do not wish to setup a G+ account. So a couple members brought up the ideal of using the TPU team speak server. Great ideal just it doesn't support video which is no biggie. Also I am thinking of Live streaming it also on my channel for those the want to see what our team is all about. Kinda make this a commercial for the team and also just time to have fun with teammates. 


So what do you all think? Good ideal or not really? Also this is one of those if you want to join in great if not thats cool too. 


Poll at top. Please vote.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 28, 2013)

Its a great idea! We could either have one of the TeamSpeak admins set us up a channel or possibly set up a Skype channel. 

Don't quote me on this, but I think Skype video chat is free as long as it is Skype to Skype.






ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Poll at top. Please vote.



Don't see the poll. Never mind, I see it now LOL


----------



## Nordic (Jul 28, 2013)

Teamspeak3 seems the easiest most effective way.

Download ts3 here.
Install.
Open.
Click "Connections" in the top left hand corner. A little menu will pop out. In the server address put "ts21.gamerservers.com:9207" and type in a desired name; leave the server password blank.
Join desired subchannel.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 28, 2013)

james888 said:


> Download ts3 here.
> Install.
> Open.
> Click "Connections" in the top left hand corner. A little menu will pop out. In the server address put "ts21.gamerservers.com:9207" and type in a desired name; leave the server password blank.
> Join desired subchannel.



Should put that in the original post for future reference


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 28, 2013)

I will decide later whether I will join this initiative. You can go ahead organising this if you wish, no need to wait for me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 28, 2013)

TPU has a TS server that I don't think they would mid you use

TPU Teampspeak: ts21.gameservers.com:9207


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 29, 2013)

Sure, that sounds cool!
Great idea!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm going to need a headset with a mic


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 24, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I'm going to need a headset with a mic


 Good thing I do live streaming. SO I already have some decent equipment.  


So are we as a team want to move forward with this?


----------



## Norton (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't have the equipment to join in atm but I may join in as a late comer after this starts up


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm currently an admin on the TS server and all are welcome as long as you guys stay respectful to *everyone*.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 24, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm currently an admin on the TS server and all are welcome as long as you guys stay respectful to *everyone*.



EVEN YOU? LOL.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 24, 2013)

Downloading Teamspeak3, now. And now. And for the next hour, or so. The wifi here at the bar? Sucks. May just plug my Clear hotspot in, depending on how impatient I get, in the next few minutes. Screw it, I'm gonna do it NOW! ...

Well, even though the time has yet to change, this little 4G thingy is much faster than the bar's ancient 11g router. Oops, I accidently refreshed my network connection and it FAILED.

I guess I will try again...ok, so, I restarted it and it has been downloading for 25mins. It is almost done. Good call, me.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 24, 2013)

OK, tried to connect to, ts21.gamerservers.com:9207, and it tries and then says "Error" and displays, failed to connect.

What up?


----------



## Nordic (Aug 24, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I'm going to need a headset with a mic





Norton said:


> I don't have the equipment to join in atm but I may join in as a late comer after this starts up



You don't need anything particularly special. A cheap microphone and some sort of speakers would do, although headphones of any kind would probably be preferred. I personally use a cheap usb webcam as a microphone. I don't even have the webcam drivers installed.


----------



## hat (Aug 26, 2013)

Is this supposed to happen whenever or is there a time we should all try to be on?


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 12, 2013)

Arjai said:


> OK, tried to connect to, ts21.gamerservers.com:9207, and it tries and then says "Error" and displays, failed to connect.
> 
> What up?



 Just tried to connect and I am getting the same error still. Is the TPU Teamspeak server down or gone?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 12, 2013)

i could prolly be arsed into grabbin my mic and joining in  lol i have lots of free time so why not put some of towards something productive


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> TPU has a TS server that I don't think they would mid you use
> 
> TPU Teampspeak: ts21.gameservers.com:9207





Arjai said:


> OK, tried to connect to, ts21.game*r*servers.com:9207, and it tries and then says "Error" and displays, failed to connect.
> 
> What up?



Arjai keep in mind that you added the "r" in the ts.21.game part of the address which is not correct. The correct address is what Brandon wrote:

*ts.21.gameservers.com:9207*

I am on now and waiting for one of the admins to be done with the game they are in and will see if we can request a private room for out TPU WCG team.

EDIT: One of the admins added a private WCG room to our Teamspeak server! Now if some of us wish to discuss things we have our own room to do so.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 12, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Arjai keep in mind that you added the "r" in the ts.21.game part of the address which is not correct. The correct address is what Brandon wrote:
> 
> *ts.21.gameservers.com:9207*
> 
> ...



YEP! When you join look for the channel named "WCG butt touchin channel" just under Bandit Ducks


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 13, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> YEP! When you join look for the channel named "WCG butt touchin channel" just under Bandit Ducks



 yea of course the admins do have a sense of humor.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 13, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> yea of course the admins do have a sense of humor.



It's all I have left.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 13, 2013)

I can't connect either.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> I can't connect either.



are you sure your using the correct address? 

ts.21.gameservers.com:9207


----------



## Nordic (Oct 13, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> are you sure your using the correct address?
> 
> ts.21.gameservers.com:9207



Yes. I copied from you post. Its not like I don't know how to use ts3. I wrote post #3.



> <20:21:30> Trying to resolve hostname ts.21.gameservers.com
> <20:21:31> Trying to connect to server on ts.21.gameservers.com:9207
> <20:21:37> Failed to connect to server


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> Yes. I copied from you post. Its not like I don't know how to use ts3. I wrote post #3.



 sorry James, I didn't mean to sound like an ass to ya man.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 13, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> sorry James, I didn't mean to sound like an ass to ya man.



No no I really did not think you were. Its almost obligatory to talk like that on the internet. I was more like gosh I don't know what I am doing wrong, I know how to use ts3.

I can connect to other servers just not tpu. Must be a tpu server thing.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 13, 2013)

james888 said:


> No no I really did not think you were. Its almost obligatory to talk like that on the internet. I was more like gosh I don't know what I am doing wrong, I know how to use ts3.
> 
> I can connect to other servers just not tpu. Must be a tpu server thing.



 not a sweat bro. I had issues earlier today as well. Was a silly mistake on my part. I was just in the TPU server and it is working fine. 
I was just making sure you were typing the address correctly as I messed it up earlier LOL.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 13, 2013)

Then the error is something on my end as I still can not join. Hmm. I will look into this another night as it is late.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok, sorted out. Now, when will there be some goofballs around to strategize world domination?

All I ever get is a couple guys whining about how much, whatever, their game sucks!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 13, 2013)

That's usually what we do in there. The teamspeak is mainly for us to communicate while we play video games.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 14, 2013)

I never got a chance to try to figure out what was going on with ts3 and me. Sir B. Fannybottom gave me an alternative way to join which works. I bookmarked the server so I never have to type it in again.

This is the address that I connected to, for anyone else who might of been having problems.


> 8.9.6.26:9207


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 15, 2013)

james888 said:


> I never got a chance to try to figure out what was going on with ts3 and me. Sir B. Fannybottom gave me an alternative way to join which works. I bookmarked the server so I never have to type it in again.
> 
> This is the address that I connected to, for anyone else who might of been having problems.



 It was good to bs with ya last night James! 

We should set up a night each week to jump on and discuss WCG subjects. Upcoming contests, challenges, etc... Maybe one of the weekend nights? Sometime that will agree with everyone's schedule. Just a suggestion I guess.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 15, 2013)

In my experience setting up one night a week with more than 3 people always seems to prove difficult. Although most of us spend more time on tpu than is probably healthy so maybe it is possible.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 18, 2013)

If I were you guys, just hang out in TS for a while after 5pm EST. You'll meet most of the regulars and chances are you'll become friends with them pretty quick. Unless you happen to run into mailman, that guy is a dick.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 29, 2013)

I know it is late for most of you but I have been sitting in the WCG channel most nights after 7pm pst. Today I will be in there most of the day. I sit in there to give the channel some purpose. I am not saying join because I am there but more I am there if someone happens to join if that makes sense.


----------

